# Grand Lodge of the State of Israel



## BroBill (Jan 1, 2012)

This is a link I found- through FaceBook I think. It's to the homepage of The Grand Lodge of the State of Israel AF&AM:

(NOTE: If you're prompted to load a translator, you do not need to- the page is in English, but has Hebrew characters. Do not download the translator)

http://www.freemasonry.org.il/

For me it was very interesting to find this page and look at how Freemasonry is structured and practiced in Israel. It's another interesting piece in the puzzle of the history of Freemasonry. 

S&F
BroBill :SNC:


----------



## Benton (Jan 2, 2012)

One of my dreams is to visit an English speaking lodge in Israel.


----------



## BroBill (Jan 2, 2012)

That would be fascinating indeed!


----------



## Jay (Mar 2, 2012)

I too share this dream. But not for just a few days or a week, A month or two would be more to my liking so that I may be abel to take it all in.


----------



## LukeD (Mar 3, 2012)

I found a link on their site that allows you to petition and affiliate with an Israeli lodge as long as your GL was recognized by the Israeli GL.  I believe they hold stated communications for members able to visit Israel a few times a year.   That would definitely be a unique membership for an American Mason.


----------



## BroBill (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for bringing that to my/our attention! I will have to investigate the possibility of affiliating!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 3, 2012)

I REALLY like their GL's seal.  That is really neat looking.



LukeD said:


> I found a link on their site that allows you to petition and affiliate with an Israeli lodge as long as your GL was recognized by the Israeli GL



I was looking through the site, but didn't come upon the link that you are talking about.  Is there anyway that you can give me a "walk through" on how to get to where it talks about affiliating??



BroBill said:


> I will have to investigate the possibility of affiliating!



BroBill, anyway possible you could either PM me or post the results of what you find about affiliating with them?  I think that would be something really neat.


----------



## LukeD (Mar 3, 2012)

I apologize, I should have been more specific. Under the info tab on the GL of Israel website, there is a related sites section.  Click on
"about Freemasonry in Israel".  Once at this new site, there is a tab at the left side titled invitations.  Click on L of the Holy Land #50 International membership. Hope you find it. I'm considering it myself, but that is another annual due I have to explain to my wife.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 3, 2012)

LukeD said:


> Hope you find it. I'm considering it myself, but that is another annual due I have to explain to my wife.



Found it.  Thanks a lot.  I think that this is very interesting.  I think that it would be pretty neat to be able to say that I am a member of a lodge in Israel, or even some other country for that matter.  IF everything is good to go on recognization, the only thing I kind of cringe about is sending a check to a foreign country which is something I have never done.  

I don't have access to the list of lodges we consider regular right now and won't have till Wed, so does anyone else have their copy handy and can look up this lodge in Israel and let me know if they are regular or not?


----------



## Mac (Mar 4, 2012)

At first I thought about looking into affiliation, but then it hit me: why?  You get a neat pin or medal, but that's about it.  Pretty much a one-trick pony.  

But I'm overly critical of this kind of thing.  You try belonging to numerous research bodies, societies, and lodges.  

PS At least with a research group, you get a yearly publication and oftentimes a newsletter!


----------



## LukeD (Mar 4, 2012)

For many, Israel and its region are very fascinating.  They may have a want to belong to something that ties them to it.  There is rich Religious, historical, and Masonic history in that area. I can see why an international lodge would seem appealing.  In my opinion, it would be more than just having another dues card or certificate.  It may be a doorway to connecting with new and interesting people.  If you don't do any networking or communicating, then it would be just another annual due.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Mar 4, 2012)

I am happy to see that an area as torn by sectarian and ethnic warfare as Israel has a Palestinian Arab as Grand Master and the New Testament, Tanach, and Koran all on the altar at the Grand Lodge.


----------



## Mac (Mar 4, 2012)

LukeD said:
			
		

> For many, Israel and its region are very fascinating.  They may have a want to belong to something that ties them to it.  There is rich Religious, historical, and Masonic history in that area. I can see why an international lodge would seem appealing.  In my opinion, it would be more than just having another dues card or certificate.  It may be a doorway to connecting with new and interesting people.  If you don't do any networking or communicating, then it would be just another annual due.



Agreed, brother. But how do you network via membership in this lodge aside from emailing its members perhaps?  I'm all for networking, but I don't know that I need to pay $40 a year (or whatever the fee is) when I can just use forums like Masons of Texas.


----------



## LukeD (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't get wrong, I don't know how extensive their networking is, it is just another door to open for some. I understand and value your opinion, I just think being an Israeli lodge adds something more to it.  Why do we join YR, SR, Shriners, AMD, research lodges, and the countless other bodies?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 5, 2012)

LukeD said:


> For many, Israel and its region are very fascinating.


 


LukeD said:


> I just think being an Israeli lodge adds something more to it



I agree with you totally here.  Honestly, I don't see too big of a purpose for affiliating with them other than something for my own mind.  I highly doubt that I will ever need any real networking with anyone from the State of Israel (however, a Brother there may need to know a Brother here at some point), but I like the thought of having affiliation with them as a good conversation topic.  I am very interested in International Masonry and it would be really neat to recieve the publications of that GL and learn how our Fraternity works in Israel.  Maybe even get to see or read about how all of this religious tension there impacts the Fraternity.  

On the other side of the coin, I'm kind of thinking that if I am going to affiliate with another lodge, I should first do it with one of the smaller lodges around my area that may be struggling.  You know the whole "take care of problems at home before overseas".  Either way, I think that if everything was legit with the Lodge of the Holy Land #50, I would take a lot of pride in being affliated with a lodge from Israel, and more importantly and international lodge.


----------



## Mac (Mar 5, 2012)

If they offered a life-time membership for one fee, I might consider it.  The Lodge still benefits from the donation, you still get your conversation piece, and it is a pretty nifty concept.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mac said:


> If they offered a life-time membership for one fee, I might consider it



I agree with you, Mac. I still haven't decided for sure which way I am going to go with this whole thing yet, but that is exactly something that I thought of.  I didn't really want to join something and get no return out of it at all while I am sending $40 bucks each year to.  You do get a couple of things to keep right off the bat, but if I'm going to end up paying the dues each year, I would really like to be getting some regular correspondence from the lodge and GL so I can know the happenings there.

I got an email back from one of the people that are on the site.  He says that our GLs are both in relations and that joining would be legit. However, tonight or tomorrow when I go up for lodge practice I am going to make sure before I make any concrete decisions on it.


----------



## promason (Jun 18, 2012)

Visited and loved the site,thanks a lot


----------



## promason (Jun 18, 2012)

Long live Israel,the most beautiful place on earth


----------



## Cigarzan (Jun 18, 2012)

Israel?  Shooooot....Tranquility Lodge No. 2000 or TL2K of The Grand Lodge of Texas

"Tranquility Lodge 2000 is based in Texas under auspices of The Grand Lodge of Texas until such time as the Lodge may hold its meetings on the Moon. Our meetings are held quarterly at various cities in Texas, with the annual meeting being held in Waco each July."


----------



## PSG (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow. I definitely learned something today.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 14, 2012)

Benton said:


> One of my dreams is to visit an English speaking lodge in Israel.



Back in 2008 when I visited Israel I was just a few days away from an English meeting. What I find fascinating is there are English, Jewish and Muslim (prolly not the correct term) speaking Lodges under that jurisdiction. That being said, on our way to Masada and the Dead Sea I met a Brother from South Africa who noticed my S&C ring!

Check this out:

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/masoni...mons-quarries-jerusalem-israel.html#post80495


----------



## promason (Jul 23, 2012)

Israel is the most beautiful and sanctifying place in the earth


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 24, 2012)

promason said:


> Israel is the most beautiful and sanctifying place in the earth



Agreed. Sad thing is the threat of violence from BOTH sides. Two days after we left, a Palestinian hopped into a tractor trailer and plowed into a bus killing numerous Israelis. On the flip side, I went into Palestinian territory and saw first hand the Israelis who were building illegal settlements. I'm not talking a house here or there, but apartment towers...


----------



## promason (Jul 28, 2012)

Palestinians must admit Israelis are in their ancestral country too


----------



## promason (Jul 28, 2012)

Most of my friends are Israelis and I'm proud of them


----------



## BroBill (Jul 28, 2012)

Cigarzan said:


> Israel?  Shooooot....Tranquility Lodge No. 2000 or TL2K of The Grand Lodge of Texas
> 
> "Tranquility Lodge 2000 is based in Texas under auspices of The Grand Lodge of Texas until such time as the Lodge may hold its meetings on the Moon. Our meetings are held quarterly at various cities in Texas, with the annual meeting being held in Waco each July."



Actually, I'm a Charter Member of TL2K....


----------



## BroBill (Jul 28, 2012)

promason said:


> Palestinians must admit Israelis are in their ancestral country too



I did not introduce this topic for any political purpose and would like to keep the geo-political issue out of this discussion.  The purpose of this thread was to share the link to the Grand Lodge of the State of Isreal with the brethren.  If you would like to have the political discussion, I'd ask that you start a new thread for that purpose. Thanks. S&F BroBill


----------

